# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  خطای attach برای وزژن sql server

## alaveh

سلام
دیتابیس من قبلا هم 2012 بوده
الان هم 2012 نصب کردم
ولی این پیامو میده
چکارش میشه کرد ؟

error.png

----------


## alaveh

قبلش هم 2008 نصب کرده بودم همین پیامو میداد با همین شماره نسخه ها
ممکنه از اون باشه ؟ و اگر بله چکار کنم درست بشه ؟

----------


## Touska

شما الان SQL Server 2005 SP2+ with vardecimal enabled را نصب کردیده اید ؟

لیست ورژن های SQl اینجا کلیک کنید

یا اینجا هم هست

----------


## alaveh

> شما الان SQL Server 2005 SP2+ with vardecimal enabled را نصب کردیده اید ؟
> 
> لیست ورژن های SQl اینجا کلیک کنید
> 
> یا اینجا هم هست


خیر دوست عزیز . من از 2012 استفاده میکنم
روی سیستمم یه اکسپرس 2005 هست که برای یک سیستم حسابداری استفاده میشه
خودم هم فکر میکنم داره از یک سرویس  دیگه غیر از 2012 استفاده میکنه

یک عکس هم ضمیمه کردم که نسخه SQL server رو نشون بده

error.png

----------


## Touska

این عکسی که گذاشتید مربوط به SQL سرور 2005 Express می باشد نه 2012.

لیست شماره ورژن ها اینجا هست

----------


## fakhravari

پوشه و فایل دیتابیس را پرمیشن *everyone* بده

----------


## prg_mail

جواب شما طبق تجربه ده ساله بنده !!

اس کیو ال سرور 2012 شما داره با سرور 2005 تون بالا میاد.

----------

